# Rabbit hutch/run advice please



## Emmarose11 (Sep 6, 2014)

I am going to adopt a rabbit from the RSPCA and I was wondering if anyone has any advice on a hutch/run that will be approved . I used to have a rabbit so I have a hutch at the mo but I would like some advice in case the home visit people say it isn't good enough (I have a feeling it's too small  ). I am adopting a single rabbit (I know rabbits are meant to be homed in pairs but it's a special case, bad past). Also I've found this company called runaround who make hutch to run connection systems and was wondering if anyone new if they were any good.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

If the link works I like these hutches

Rabbit Hutches - Rabbit Hutches For Sale - Ryedale Pet Homes

A lot of outdoor rabbit owners tend to prefer a shed with attached run. The benefit is you don't get wet when cleaning them out. Plus the rabbits have more than ample head room.

I like these type of hutches to be honest, if the link works

Tiger Pethouse and Run | Dog Kennel and Run


----------



## Emmarose11 (Sep 6, 2014)

Thank you I have looked at these hutches before and i wasn't sure how suture they were, I want to make sure my hutch is as secure as possible as my previous rabbit was killed by a fox. Could you give me an idea on security?


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

This company also do some very sturdy hutches, which are a little lower in price. They come flat-packed but don't take long to assemble -

6ft Rabbit Hutches | Home and Roost


----------



## Emmarose11 (Sep 6, 2014)

Thank you these look good, just wondering if there is anything cheaper. I'm willing to pay these prices if necessary though.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Emmarose11 said:


> Thank you these look good, just wondering if there is anything cheaper. I'm willing to pay these prices if necessary though.


Probably not, for the size or quality - I spent a long time looking around a few months ago when I unexpectedly acquired Stig.

You could also try looking on Ebay for something local to you - sometimes hutch makers advertise on there. But a lot of shop-bought hutches are WAY too small.

For example, this hutch maker - Hutches items in pads4petsuk store on eBay! although the largest he does is 5ft.
(too far away from me).


----------



## Emmarose11 (Sep 6, 2014)

Thank you, i appreciate the advice.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2014)

I would look at this hutch, it provides enough space and is big enough for the rabbit to escape from a fox.
The Manor 6ft Extra Large Rabbit Hutch - Outdoor Rabbit Hutches

It is a bit pricey, but worth it as it has 5 year garantee and 10 year anti rot garantee.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

There is one slight problem with the chicken-coop style housing - often the sheltered part is fairly small (smaller than a good sized hutch would be).

So if there was a reason why your rabbit/s needed to be kept in that section (illness, bad weather etc) then they wouldn't have much space to move around in.

Saying that though - there are some fantastic designs available - this one has a run which is 8ft x 4ft ... and the same seller has some other large coop/run combos at varying prices

2014 GIANT Chicken Coop Poultry Cat Rabbit House CC058 upto 12 hens 8ft x 6ft | eBay










One problem with all of these is that they MAY not be fox-proof. Foxes are quite slender creatures and could easily squeeze through the entrance hole to the house part. They are also able to tear certain types of wire mesh off the wooden frames (I speak from experience here). With chickens, shutting the pop-hole at night would be sufficient, but it's recommended rabbits aren't shut in at night as they are crepuscular/nocturnal and their usual times of high activity are dawn/dusk and sometimes during the night, when we are asleep.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

The first thing you need to do is look at your RSPCA branch's requirements, as they vary.

Our branch currently asks for 48 square foot permanent access, including a hutch/enclosed area. accommodation would also need to be at least 2ft high. This is for a pair of average size rabbits and could be more for larger ones.

There will be other requirements too - winter/summer weatherproofing, fox/mouse proof (ie strong, small mesh, never chicken wire).

Chicken coops are totally unsuitable, both in dimensions and bed size - they can look big on paper and minute in real life.

Eglus are also awful - but expensive - accommodation.

There is little on the market that provides instant accommodation, so you may need someone who is handy with DIY.

We have three outside set ups -

- a large home built enclosure, similar to an aviary - solid on three sides, mesh front with doors, solid roof, double hutches within.

- a one level hutch/run combo.

- a double story 6 ft hutch linked to a large square run by Runaround tunnel.

Other people also use shed. You can build in shelves, put in hutches, then link to a run (home built or bought).

The set ups where you can walk in give you more chance to interact with your bunnies and are easier to clean.

When you have your pre adoption home visit, they should talk to you about the best accommodation. Then they should revisit to approve. Don't be disappointed if you are asked to make some more improvements - these rabbits have often had terrible starts, so deserve the very best.

Have a look here for ideas.

Outdoor Accommodation -

I am glad you are adopting.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Good advice from Summersky...The rspca do usually set out guidelines for accommodation although I don't think they come out with a tape measure necessarily.a good 6 ft hutch with a permanent run is usually ok. Cheaper isn't necessarily the best option...The cheap hutches are so flimsy. I bout a ryedale hutch probably 5-6 years ago made from thick log lap. ..cost me a couple of hundred quid...but it's so sturdy and in fab condition still. ..well worth the spend. Keep an eye on the free ads and ebay. Our local rspca prefer you to re home rabbits in pairs..have you spoken to them about this?


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2014)

Oops, people have suggested chicken coops to me for a year or two, but my pets have always been indoors, so I never really had expirience with them.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

binkybunny said:


> I would look at this hutch, it provides enough space and is big enough for the rabbit to escape from a fox.
> The Manor 6ft Extra Large Rabbit Hutch - Outdoor Rabbit Hutches
> 
> It is a bit pricey, but worth it as it has 5 year garantee and 10 year anti rot garantee.


Lots of people believe these are suitable for rabbit housing, but they are far too small I'm afraid.

If you work out the square footage you will see.



MerlinsMum said:


> There is one slight problem with the chicken-coop style housing - often the sheltered part is fairly small (smaller than a good sized hutch would be).
> 
> So if there was a reason why your rabbit/s needed to be kept in that section (illness, bad weather etc) then they wouldn't have much space to move around in.
> 
> ...


Merlinsmum is right in all she says.

This has a good square footage, but you could never shut the buns away at night to protect them more from foxes.

This is where a large shed with run attached can come in useful - for the winter weather too.



Lopside said:


> Good advice from Summersky...The rspca do usually set out guidelines for accommodation although I don't think they come out with a tape measure necessarily.a good 6 ft hutch with a permanent run is usually ok. Cheaper isn't necessarily the best option...The cheap hutches are so flimsy. I bout a ryedale hutch probably 5-6 years ago made from thick log lap. ..cost me a couple of hundred quid...but it's so sturdy and in fab condition still. ..well worth the spend. Keep an eye on the free ads and ebay. Our local rspca prefer you to re home rabbits in pairs..have you spoken to them about this?


This is where you need to know your branch's requirements, as each one is different, bizarrely.

At the point that our branch was rehoming to a minimum of 50 square foot (now reduced slightly), another branch in the same area was only asking for 36 square foot (out of date, really).

And yes - our branch was strict on square footage and height when we were involved up to a couple of years ago - but sometimes more relaxed on hutch size.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I would speak to the branch, they will have strict guidelines to follow but may also have some spare donated hutches you could buy.

I've seen this lady at county shows and she has a good range of quality products. She does this run and 6ft hutch combo quiet cheaply The Plover Hutch & Run Deluxe -

Personally I use Wendy houses


----------



## Emmarose11 (Sep 6, 2014)

Thank you very much I will look at all of your suggestions and ask the inspectors opinion when she comes on Tuesday, hopefully I'll have my new bunny soon :biggrin: I wish I had the space to build something magnificent like a shed but unfortunately my garden has just enough room for a good sized hutch and run.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

emzybabe said:


> I would speak to the branch, they will have strict guidelines to follow but may also have some spare donated hutches you could buy.
> 
> I've seen this lady at county shows and she has a good range of quality products. She does this run and 6ft hutch combo quiet cheaply The Plover Hutch & Run Deluxe -
> 
> Personally I use Wendy houses





Emmarose11 said:


> Thank you very much I will look at all of your suggestions and ask the inspectors opinion when she comes on Tuesday, hopefully I'll have my new bunny soon :biggrin: I wish I had the space to build something magnificent like a shed but unfortunately my garden has just enough room for a good sized hutch and run.


This is where it gets confusing. Our local branch would not approve the Plover Hutch/run because the square footage is far below requirements.

Which branch are you going to, if you don't mind me asking? Hopefully they have given you some info. Also check their website.

Do make sure of their requirements before spending vast amounts of money. We've seen people waste money on totally unsuitable housing, including an Eglu, then not be approved and not be able to return the housing.

Rabbits do need a lot of space. There is no getting round that.

A hutch/run combo - double storey 6ft hutch attached to a 6ft by 4ft run would provide good sized accommodation, within a smaller floor space.

Have a read here.

A Hutch is Not Enough - Rabbit Welfare Assocation & Fund (RWAF)


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

I see different branches really varying in their knowledge of rabbit care. Some even bed on shavings still. I'm lucky in that the one I've used in the past are mega buy savvy


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Lopside said:


> I see different branches really varying in their knowledge of rabbit care. Some even bed on shavings still. I'm lucky in that the one I've used in the past are mega buy savvy


This is why we are no longer involved.

There is a limit to how long you can keep trying to change things.


----------



## Emmarose11 (Sep 6, 2014)

I am going to the south ridge animal centre, and the inspector came today and said that our current hutch is good enough we just need to purchase a run in the future and I am going to pick up my rabbit on Sunday


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Very different from our local RSPCA branch then.

I hope you get good post adoption support. 

Our branch makes an initial home visit, suggests changes/type of accommodation, then after adoption follow up with a phone call, then a post adoption visit to check all is OK.

It's thorough but worth it.

Whatever they say, please do have a good read of the RWAF website.

Your branch may not be rabbit savvy.

If you need any advice, and they are lacking, do come back on here.

We are always happy to help.


----------



## catherine09 (May 10, 2014)

Emmarose11 said:


> I am going to the south ridge animal centre, and the inspector came today and said that our current hutch is good enough we just need to purchase a run in the future and I am going to pick up my rabbit on Sunday


No offence to you OP, but this concerns me  No reputable rescue should be homing a single rabbit to live permanently outdoors, IMO

Yes, of course you will get rabbits who, for whatever reason, won't bond with another for some reason or another and I appreciate that sometimes rescues are faced with having to rehome a rabbit alone, however they should, in these circumstances, rehome to *indoor homes only* where the bun will at least get human company a lot of the time. With the best will in the world, nobody is realistically going to spend a decent amount of time with the bunny in the cold and wet - sadly it will just be feed, clean, water etc which isn't enough for a lone bun 

OP, if it's not too late, I would urge you to try and adopt a pair if you're planning on keeping them outdoors


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

catherine09 said:


> No offence to you OP, but this concerns me  No reputable rescue should be homing a single rabbit to live permanently outdoors, IMO
> 
> Yes, of course you will get rabbits who, for whatever reason, won't bond with another for some reason or another and I appreciate that sometimes rescues are faced with having to rehome a rabbit alone, however they should, in these circumstances, rehome to *indoor homes only* where the bun will at least get human company a lot of the time. With the best will in the world, nobody is realistically going to spend a decent amount of time with the bunny in the cold and wet - sadly it will just be feed, clean, water etc which isn't enough for a lone bun
> 
> OP, if it's not too late, I would urge you to try and adopt a pair if you're planning on keeping them outdoors


some rspca branches do rehome single rabbits outdoors, keep them on shavings and generally do all kinds of bonkers things! Others are excellent....it seems strange that they do not have any set rules to stick to.


----------

